# My CF Story



## youravatar (20 Oct 2005)

:-\ This is weird, once upon a September 8th i brought all my paperwork into the CWO at my local Armoury; ( SD&G Highlanders ) ; and I'm still waiting for a date. I know they brought my folder to the CFRC in Ottawa more than 3 weeks ago... But i still have no date. What could be taking so long? Is it just the bureaucracy or is this wait normal for reservists. 

HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO SHEDUAL SOME FREAKING TESTS!!! 

 :Sorry small outburst there.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## youravatar (20 Oct 2005)

FREAKY DEVELOPMENT!

As soon as you click POST your recruiter will call you with the date! NOV.3RD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!! WO HOOOOOOOO

ill tell you how it goes! 

ME AND JERRY THUNDER BABY YEA!


----------



## jerrythunder (20 Oct 2005)

hey there avatar,

just read ur very outgoing post, im still waiting for the call from the petty officer! haha i hope she calls me cause im about to crap my pants! ive been waiting as long as u have for this and its finally here!!!!!


----------



## youravatar (20 Oct 2005)

oh man i've been waiting longer 

( im sorry about the very brief rant ) we'll tell u how it goes ) 

henseforth reffered to the story of The Highlander Boys lol


----------



## D-n-A (20 Oct 2005)

Its only been a month, chill out.

It took me 6 months to join the Reserve.


----------



## youravatar (20 Oct 2005)

wow  :-\ that sucks but im stoked now  ;D they called right when i hit post haha thx i'm a bit strung out lol


----------



## jerrythunder (21 Oct 2005)

hey everyone,

 i just got my call last nite at 7pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ive been waiting for this for sooooooo long!


----------



## youravatar (2 Nov 2005)

ok so tomorrow is the big day and im giong to get some sleep!

we have to be at the Armouries for 5:30am sharp. In Ottawa for 7am to commence examination.

so i'll let you know how it goes.

although i have a minor sprain in my index finger. Suck It Up.

Cheers

-Tony


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (2 Nov 2005)

5:30? Damn you have it lucky. I had to show up there at 5...


----------



## youravatar (4 Nov 2005)

ok here's how things went!
AWSOME!
we'll no, tradgedy struck when Jerry Thunder failed the aptitude test. my battle buddy MIA. So he has to wait until Febuary which is depressing
but hey! its not over for him.

Passed the aptitude test and qualified for alot of things. although i can't be Sig Op or Arty on account of my "colour vision defiantcy"

but alas; it was alot of waiting in between for my medical. i just need to have my doctor say i am A-OK and i'm good to go.

so just sending that in this weekend and wait for the call to get sworn in!


----------



## Guy. E (25 Nov 2005)

i feel your pain!

i first applied to join the reserves when i was 16. i was held up by medicals as well took. its been 2 years since my first application. i had to re apply because it took so long... i made my second application in the summer of 05. i am now waiting for an opening in Borden for my ACS before they will bring me back for my physical testing. ( i had a minor medical again to fix before they would let me complete the testing (its all good to go)). they say they should call back at about April 06...


----------



## youravatar (2 Dec 2005)

: oh man im still sitting here waiting for my call and as far as i know. i passed my medical cuz i didnt recieve a DOD medical disqualifier in the mail! haha im hopin' they call soon, course suppose to start Jan-Feb.


----------



## Spazz (5 Dec 2005)

I'm hoping to get on course for january as well. just passed my aptitude test (qualified for everything) and had my interview. my testing will be doen by next thursday so its a matter of if theres a course startign in january or not close by. Ah well all the best avator.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (6 Dec 2005)

> oh man im still sitting here waiting for my call and as far as i know. i passed my medical cuz i didnt recieve a DOD medical disqualifier in the mail! haha im hopin' they call soon, course suppose to start Jan-Feb.



Be ready for a phonecall sometime at the end of January in that case. Its a distinct possibility. I heard people talking about how useless it is to swear in a bunch of people individually rather than at the same time, so you could get called once the last batch of recruits are approved.


----------



## Spazz (6 Dec 2005)

I just signed a conditional offer of enrollment. Basically when I pass all my testing (if), I am automatically excepted. I thought it was a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (9 Dec 2005)

Lol... umm.. thats how it normally is... if you pass your testing, you're accepted...no?


----------



## Spazz (9 Dec 2005)

yup. Didn't know that now, guess i didn't do enough research. Anyways its still a sweet deal!  ;D


----------



## youravatar (29 Dec 2005)

DUN DUN DUN!!!!!!!!!!

UPDATE

Getting sworn in on the 3rd of January!
Course begins on the 10th! 
Thank you and good night!


----------



## NavComm (29 Dec 2005)

congratulations!


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (30 Dec 2005)

> Getting sworn in on the 3rd of January!



3rd? heh... you go into work before I do.


----------



## Spazz (2 Jan 2006)

thats awesome, way to go.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (4 Jan 2006)

Did you get sworn in alone or was there others sworn in at the same time?


----------



## youravatar (9 Jan 2006)

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> Did you get sworn in alone or was there others sworn in at the same time?



I got sworn in alongside 3 others. I was the only one that took a solemn affirmation though.


----------



## youravatar (22 Mar 2006)

Ohkay.  ;D

so ends the saga. as of last night jerry thunder is sworn in and awaiting training. 

cheers.


----------



## jerrythunder (22 Mar 2006)

thats right! im now a Private recruit awaiting training! its been a long haul eh avitar?


----------

